# Svs at bristol show UK



## leenorm1 (May 7, 2012)

Hi all, just got back from the sound and vision show in Bristol UK. I made a bee line for the karma AV room as they were displaying svs gear, the svs ultra towers, centre and surrounds. The subs on demo were SB 2000 PB 2000 and the SB13 ultra. When I entered the room the music was at low level and sounded good, I took a seat and had a listen the towers sounded good and the SB2000 sounded very good for the money (although I suspect the volume on the sub was quite high!) I asked the chap to connect the SB13 ultra and put a film on, he did so willingly and we watched MASTER AND COMMANDER. I asked him to turn it up a bit. As the canon scene progressed It became apparent something was wrong..... The towers were by the sounds of it being ran full range and were distorting as the amp struggled to keep up and although the bass was good it didn't sound like a sub was playing. As the scene finished I told the chap that the sub wasn't working, he took a look around the back and sure enough the phono lead was in the wrong output! He connected it to the correct output and started to play TRON. Even with the sub on the distortion from the towers ruined it! I have just sold my dual svs sb12 subs and had every intention of buying an SB13 ultra but I wanted to hear it first. After what I heard today I was not impressed, I have NO DOUBT AT ALL the ultra system is perfect but what I heard put me off. SVS are great and deserve more recognition here in the UK but why allow people to demonstrate it in this poor manner, half an hour with REW and some decent crossover settings is all it would take! Sorry SVS but my custom has now gone to Jamo in the form of the d500 system and the d600 sub. Sorry for the rant but I think SVS should know how it's products are being shown at these shows. Maybe I should have offered to set it up for them as I am sure then you would have had more sales!!!


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

What a shame....such a good product demonstrated by an inexperienced audio dealer. You would think an audio dealer would know the basics of speaker setup. the SVS quick setup instructions are included....


----------

